# Stupid question, but what is normal cherry shrimp behavior?



## if_wishes_were_fishes (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm new at keeping cherry shrimp, and I have some juveniles that just kind of sit there. I see their little "hands" moving, but they don't swim around much at all, just kind of sit in one place. I have seen the swirling, flopping death dance, so I know what that's all about, but I was just wondering if they should be moving around a little more. Now and then one will move in a short spurt and that's it. Just want to make sure the little guys are ok.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds normal that is what mine do. only time they really move is for food.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

First this ain't a stupid question... 

Well Cherry shrimps in general like all shrimps should usually have their 'hands' busy...and they won't move around that much unless there is a disturbance in the area or looking for more source of food.

IME.. just my 2 cents though


----------



## if_wishes_were_fishes (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you both very much, just wanted to make sure they were happy


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

My cherries are always zipping around everywhere. There isn't alot of current flow so i know they are't getting pushed around. They are always moving and really only stop if they find a nice bit of food somewhere and even then they try to run off with it. i feed them hikari mini wafers and its funny because they will pick them up and run off with them. but thats just how mine are


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

The males will zip around all over the tank if they smell female hormones, which are usually released if there is a water change.

My juveniles also are flying all over the tank too; maybe they like the current, maybe it's cause they're young and full of energy. My older females graze through my foliage and move slowly.


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

mine usually zip around when i turn the light on in the morning, but other than that... they just go to work cleaning everything where they are.


----------



## if_wishes_were_fishes (Aug 6, 2007)

I did just add 20 more to my existing 15 and they're crazy in comparison. Very busy, jetting from one place to another. They look happy, so I'm happy


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I, like Hauen, have definitely scene a discrepency in behavior between males and females. You will see a lot of movement from the former, and much less from the latter . . . in general.


----------

